

Realtime wind maps - anigbrowl
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-92.51,7.12,306

======
wcarss
This is a really cool map. The controls accessible by clicking "earth" let you
select different projections and heights to show measurements from.

It's been windy and snowy around the Great Lakes in Canada lately, and it
looks like you can still see the winds associated with that system.

------
kevrone
Very beautiful.

